# Back from Morocco



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well folks we arrived back last night from our tour of Morocco and what a wonderful time we have had. My only regret is that we only had 4 weeks over there and we would loved to have stayed longer and wish we could have stayed out there for 3 months like so many fellow travellers we met during our trip. However, we have enjoyed 4 wonderful exciting weeks and because there is still so much we want to see, we will definitely have to return next year.

Firstly, may I just say a big thank you to Ray (Detourer) he very kindly offered to help us with the border crossing at Ceuta and he organised our ferry tickets at Algeciras and his help was greatly apprceiated by both myself and my husband. We spent the first night in Morocco with Detourer and his group and it was a lovely evening and we enjoyed a fabulous meal in the restaurant of the Auberge we stopped at overnight. As it was the end of Ramadam they presented us with quite a feast and all for a few dirhams! I felt quite choked when we said our farewells the next morning to everyone. So thanks again Detourer you were a star and for anyone thinking of going along on one of Detourers motorhome tours to Morocco I would say do not hesitate as I am sure Detourer would make it a trip of a lifetime for you. Believe it or not we bumped into Detourer on our return journey. We could not believe it when we hit the Moroccan border - we looked up just as we entering the border and who should we see going back over the border into Morocco but Detourer ...... turned out he was just on his way back over there for 10 days! How weird was that???

Morocco is an absolutely fabulous Country and we have never experienced such friendliness from people anywhere before. Wherever you go in Morocco the people welcome you with such genuine warmth and affection and the best way to describe this wonderful place is as "The land of the smiling faces!" My lasting impression is of happy, smiling, lovely people who go out of their way to welcome you into their homes, their country and their lives.

We have enjoyed sights, sounds and a culture that is beyond belief at times and once in the heart of the real Morocco it truly felt like we had stepped back in time thousands of years and woken up in a biblical era! Imagine driving along in a modern motorhome alongside donkeys and horses pulling carts filled with all manner of essential produce bound for the markets. Donkeys we discovered are in some towns and villages the main mode of transport and they are an essential and vital part of everyday life. Some towns and villages have no running water and donkeys are the only means of transporting the water from the water wells up to the village. The more affluent families had mopeds and we have witnessed little mopeds like we used to see on our UK roads in the 60's, carrying whole families around and we have even witnessed camels running down a duel carriageway! Another common site that fascinated me was elderly Moroccan women carrying heavy baskets of wares upon their heads many of these women looked so frail and so old and I found it incredible that they were capable of such feats of strength and endurance. And I lost count of the times we passed women washing clothes on rocks in the river and then hanging them to dry in the trees and on the bushes!

We visited some fantastic places and met some lovely people and we also had a few eyebrow raising moments to speak of too and I must confess our favorite places were far away from the touristy towns and cities and it was in these places that we found the true meaning of the "real" Morocco. When I have time I will post a proper report regarding our Moroccan trip but for anyone thinking of going all I can say is you MUST go - it is a wonderful place and please do not believe the horror stories that people who have never visited Morocco tell you. We had a wonderful time and we never at any time felt unsafe during our travels, in fact we felt safer in Morocco than we do at home here in the UK! Anyway, Like I say as soon as I have got time I will write a more detailed report on where we went and places we visited etc but suffice to say Morocco is a fascinating place and the people and the country have truly stolen our hearts and we really cannot wait to return to "The land of the smiling faces".

Sonesta


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta. Welcome back. Glad to hear you had a fabuous trip. We are thinking about Morocco next year although some friends want us to go to croatia with them.
Look forward to more details of your trip.

Cheers Sid


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Sonesta. You've really whetted our appetite and we're waiting for more details of your trip.

Welcome back and Happy Christmas

G.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta

Great to hear from you and that your trip went so well.
I look forward to reading a more extensive report of your travels.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta Glad you had a wonderful trip, I would love to go to Morocco.

Happy Christmas & Happy New Year


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi sonesta, thanks for the taster of your travels and looking forward to your main report. 
We would love to do Morocco, it sounds a fantastic place to take your motorhome.

pete.


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sonesta,

............and welcome home,sounds like you had a wonderfull time,sounds fascinating.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sonesta , welcome home, glad you had a wonderful time, looking forward to a full report. 
We plan an extended tour there next year, any hints and tips would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Tiggs (May 9, 2005)

I have been to Morocco several times with my first visit being made in 1980. This was in a mini-bus with 17 young people and staff from a Youth Club in Cardiff. Only having 16 seats made the journey much more interesting. 

Since then I have returned on a number of occasions always overland and always with groups of young people from the Youth club who all had life changing experiences. We worked with young polio suffers in the south and with a Save the Children school in Rabat. We also climbed mountains, walked into the desert, shopped in the local markets and eat Moroccan food.

How can you describe these place adequately - the rush of the market places, the hugeness of the Atlas Mountains, the wildness of the sea at times. The quiet of the desert and the hospitality of the people who seem to appear at the most approprite moments. I have lots of photos and video to remind me but these can never capture the clean fresh smell of the mountains or the spice laden smells of the towns and markets.

It is a wonderful place well worth visiting. But lets do it in a quiet way that recognises a particular way of life under great threat from Western style tourism including conveys of motorhomers
Best Wishes
Tiggs


----------



## kennyboy (Oct 25, 2005)

[fontArial] [/font] 

We have had the most fantastic time in Morocco, having Ray the guy from Detourer as our guide. he was absolutely brillant and took us to some magical places. We met loads of friendly people and we just loved the places we visited, so much so that we are doing it all again with Ray next year, to see all the things we missed this time. We can really recommend him but be prepared for an adventure!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kennyboy said:


> We can really recommend him but be prepared for an adventure!


Hi Kenny

Sounds like you had a great time, care to expand on the "adventure" side of the trip?

Many thanks


----------



## Biznoz (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Sonesta, very envious of your trip so much so we would like to have the experience can you let us know where we can contact Ray Detourer.
Thanks Phil & Maxine


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Phil & Maxine,

You can PM Ray or chat to him for free using Skype from here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-132.html

www.skype.com

Dave


----------

